# Breeding crs for money????



## adzample (Aug 25, 2009)

do you think its possible to have a good scheme going with making money breeding crystal red shrimp?
i read this article:

Making money in the aquarium - breeding crystal red shrimp for profit

and it seems like it would work to make a bit of extra money on the side??
cheers


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

As with any trade, it can bring in a small profit. All depends on the market and availability. I've been seeing more people around with CRS. The grading will be the key to these guys.


----------



## adzample (Aug 25, 2009)

do you reckon i could get higher grade shrimps from breeding like it says in the article though? or do you think i need to start high??


----------

